# Will She Get Pregnant Again!?



## Tiss (Feb 10, 2013)

I bred my 5 yr old LaMancha in September. In October she miscarried. I gave her some time off after the miscarriage and bred her again in December. And January. And now she's in heat again! 

She and the rent-a-buck (who I am really ready to send home) have been at it all afternoon. She goes into heat like clockwork, every 21 days and seems healthy in every way. 

I know it's not the buck. He bred her in Sept, his whole herd back at his farm and my other LaMancha who is due April 30. Has anyone else had this problem? I really don't want kids this late into the summer, so the buck is going home this week. If it doesn't take today, I guess we try again next fall. It's getting frustrating.


----------



## meme (Feb 10, 2013)

I have heard that does with cystic ovaries have symptoms similar to this, aside from the miscarriage. Sorry you have to go through this, it must be frustrating!


----------



## Tiss (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh that would make me mad! I paid more than I should have for her last summer. I've even seen her kids- triplets-  from last year!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 10, 2013)

When she miscarried, did you put her on an antibiotic?


----------



## Tiss (Feb 10, 2013)

No, I didn't. Should I have? Should I now? If so, what?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 10, 2013)

How far along was she when it happened? Were there any other symptoms at the time?


----------



## Tiss (Feb 10, 2013)

She was only 5-6 week. No other symptoms although she did seem to be getting bigger already when it happened. I half suspect she had quads. 

One evening during milking, I noticed what looked like her mucus plug. Then next day she had bloody discharge and blood on her tail. The discharge lasted a couple days and she was in heat again the next month. She had no fever, no reduction in appetite or anything.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 10, 2013)

OK. That was fairly early and not likely chlamydia.  If she continues I would do a round of la200 at the dosage on the bottle. You can also try to lute her and hard reset her cycle.  And I will also throw out there that I have a doe that for the two cycles after she is bred still acts like she is in heat.


----------



## Tiss (Feb 11, 2013)

It would be wonderful if she was actually bred! I can pray for that, right? Is your buck interested in your doe who acts like she's in heat? Buddy is all over Kat. 

If she's not pregnant this month, I'll try the antibiotic and CIDR her in the fall to reset and breed her early. When she miscarried, I read all the possible causes and couldn't come up with anything except for it was just one of those things. 

With the antibiotic, is there a withdrawal period to drink her milk? She's my only doe still milking since the others are due to freshen in the next 60 days. If there is a withdrawal, and since she is not in any distress, I may wait a month on the antibiotic until I have another doe freshen.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes. My buck chases her around too. Even though she will kid out for the first breeding date, she acts like she's in heat and will stand for mounting for 2 cycles after that.  I guess she's releasing some of the hormones but it's not a full heat. I should eventually get her tested but... there are things higher on my list since she's not having trouble breeding.


----------



## Tiss (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmm, thanks for the advice. I really hope that's what is going on. At very least, I hope she has no trouble next fall. She's a sweet girl, but I just can't feed an animal that's not providing.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Feb 14, 2013)

For what it is worth, I had a doe that kept on cycling back in. I finally gave her a dose of BoSe. She took that next cycle and is confirmed pregnant through Biotracking with a little udder staring now.


----------

